# Popular webs for renting in Aussie please.



## Lucy2010 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,

We plan to move to Melbourne in few months time. Just wonder which web (s) is the popuar for people to look for a place to stay for few months.

Thanks a lot in advance for any reply from you guys.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Lucy2010 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We plan to move to Melbourne in few months time. Just wonder which web (s) is the popuar for people to look for a place to stay for few months.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for any reply from you guys.


Hi Lucy
The best site is realestate.com.au
You say you intend to rent for a few months, most rentals here are for 6 months. Will you be bringing your furniture? Because if not a furnished holiday rental may be an alternative. It also has the advantage as they dont require a 6 month lease and you will not have to meet the same requirements that you would have to if it was a standard residential lease ( such a rental references etc)


----------

